# Forget DLB ... Who wants SLBPP while playing back a recording?



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There are a lot of people here who want DLB - Dual Live Buffers, but that's not what this thread is about. I personally think asking for DLB is asking to put the cart before the horse, because before DIRECTV can deliver DLB, DIRECTV needs to get SLBPP working first.

What is SLBPP, you ask? Well, that's my acronym for "*Single Live Buffer Pause Point*".

And what is that, you ask? Well, that's the ability to pause the live buffer, watch a recording, and then return to the live buffer with the pause point retained. In other words, the live buffer is still paused exactly where you left it.

This item is actually already on the HR20 Wish List, but I think we need to get some more attention to it: *Remember if the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when using PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*

*How does the HR20 handle pauses now?*

Currently, you can press PAUSE while watching LIVE TV and play back a recording from your playlist, but if you exit the recording you find that the buffer is not paused where you left it. In fact, the buffer will be caught up to "live" as if pause was never pressed.

*How should SLBPP work?*

My implementation is exactly as described in the Wish List: Let the HR20 remember the position where the user pressed pause, and return the user to that pause point if the user exits a recording.

There's a 90 minute buffer on the HR20, so while the user is watching a recording during that 90 minutes, the live buffer pause point should be retained when the user exits the recording.

The exception would be when the user is watching a recording longer than 90 minutes. In that case, the buffer should only remain paused for 90 minutes, and then the pause point is cleared. However, when the user exits the recording, the users is taken to the START of the live buffer, not the end of it.

*Why do we need SLBPP?
*
Well, you may not need it - it all depends on how you "watch TV". I would love to turn on a ball game, press PAUSE, and then watch something from my playlist. I could jump back and forth between my game (live TV) and my recording by hitting PREV on the remote, and I could watch two things at once: fast forward through slow parts of the game, but still keep up with it. (Yes, I could always record the ball game, but if my playlist is full, I wouldn't want to have to free up 3+ hours of recordings just to record it.)

*Your thoughts*

So what do you think? Would having SLBPP be something you want?

Please add your voice below, and if you want this feature implemented, please remember to vote for it in the HR20 Wish List by clicking here!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

This is it!

If we could do this we could do a dumb little bacro to similate DLB!

Why doesn't PAUSE work when you leave the live buffer?

- Craig


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd say that it was just never envisioned this way. However, I think that Drew's idea is excellent and I'd like to see it implemented soon!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> *Your thoughts*


No more acronyms.....


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No more acronyms.....


I guess you don't work for the government:grin:


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd say that it was just never envisioned this way. However, I think that Drew's idea is excellent and I'd like to see it implemented soon!


Same here. When I first got the HR20, that is the way I imagined it working (so I didn't figure I would miss DLB that much). It was disappointing to find that I would lose the live pause point.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Just get SLB working, if SLB worked properly, then the pause thing would too. 
SLB would save a lot of fustration, in fact, it is really the only thing that gets under my skin with the HR20.

unless you're recording 2 things at once, this should work!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Drew I agree with you 100%. I have numerous posts in the DLB thread that if this could be implemented many DLB "fanatics" including myself would be satisfied. For example, id like to watch my yankess tonght. During the game, i should be ble to pause and watch the recorded MNF, and then simply hit prev to get back to game. 

I also believe SLB was something D* was working on in a few ce's and then it disappeared from the Radar.

Microbeta has made many similiar posts; in short this intuitive feature should become a priority.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd say that it was just never envisioned this way. However, I think that Drew's idea is excellent and I'd like to see it implemented soon!


I was just discussing this with a co-worker last week and I agree.


----------



## ebr (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree. Why else do you have a live tv buffer if you don't intend to pause it and come back later to where you were?


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

jheda said:


> .
> 
> I also believe SLB was something D* was working on in a few ce's and then it disappeared from the Radar.
> 
> ... in short this intuitive feature should become a priority.


This should be a basic feature.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree Drew. I think this is one of the next things that should be fixed.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes I'd love this, been trying to do it for months, as its actaully a simulated DLB. You can record one show and watch that recording, and exit to live tv, pause the live tv, then Previous which then goes back to recording where you left it, and when you exit again, it would still be at the paused position. Been trying it for a long time, but it never works.

If they cuold just do this, it would probably help us DLB'ers a lot, its a *Sim DLB*.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No more acronyms.....


Acronym, no acronym - DIRECTV can call it whatever they want ... they just need to do it!


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

Hmmm...sounds like common sense to me. AND that is why D* will not do it...:lol: O.K. I'm not serious. I try to do this all the time. It works the other way. You can hit prev. while watching a recorded show and it will take you to the end of the live buffer. Hit prev. again and you're back to your show right wear you left off. Maybe in some bizarro world that would be beneficial???


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rebaztec said:


> Hmmm...sounds like common sense to me. AND that is why D* will not do it...:lol: O.K. I'm not serious. I try to do this all the time. It works the other way. You can hit prev. while watching a recorded show and it will take you to the end of the live buffer. Hit prev. again and you're back to your show right wear you left off. Maybe in some bizarro world that would be beneficial???


I think it works this way now because D* is silently inserting a "bookmark" inside the recording, which is a feature that doesn't makes sense when applied to the LIVE buffer. I could be completely wrong on this, but it is one explanation that fits the facts.  /steve


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree this should have been there all along. No reason to assume this just isn't something they didn't envision. If thats so, then they really seemed to limit their vision of a DVR, by ignoring what appear to be basic items in favor of future advance features.

Then again, now that a few of the DLB "fanatics" are asking for it, its almost guaranteed not to happen


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

"*Remember if the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when using PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK*" is currently the 10th most-requested item by 427 voters on the Wish List. If you haven't yet taken the survey, please do so here, to insure that it stays in the "Top Ten". TIA. /steve


----------



## kylebj (Dec 2, 2006)

Noticed this for the first time last night. I thought for sure I could pause Desparate Housewives and flip to check on the game. When I flipped back DH was going as if I hadn't paused it. I'm with Drew 100%. Seems so simple.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Well, you may not need it - it all depends on how you "watch TV". I would love to turn on a ball game, press PAUSE, and then watch something from my playlist. I could jump back and forth between my game (live TV) and my recording by hitting PREV on the remote, and I could watch two things at once: fast forward through slow parts of the game, but still keep up with it. (Yes, I could always record the ball game, but if my playlist is full, I wouldn't want to have to free up 3+ hours of recordings just to record it.)


And, the games on the sports subs are set to run for 6 hours. Recording one (except manually) might require you to change other scheduled recordings.

This is an excellent suggestion. Let's hope DTV implements it, and doesn't remove the pause point in recorded shows in the process.


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

What is so WRONG with DLB? I'm not getting it. It's just an amazing feature that allows you to "watch" two things at once. And with the recorded feature/pause, you could actually keep up with three things at once...I don't know about you, as soon as a commercial pops up, I'm surfing or watching recorded stuff, if I'm not already.

Not a threat, but ATT U-Verse, which I have no reason to change to, allows four recorded programs at a time. Only one can be HD, but I think that if two was the norm several years ago. Four can't be that far away in the future. With SWM, I would think multiple(3+) tuners could be in a box at one time. You might say, why would you want to do that? How much TV can you possibly watch? How many times have you had to cancel one recording for a series link to enable another. More channels, more choices, more shows...I would think a satellite based DVR will come down the pipe with 3+ tuners. HR30!!:lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Acronym, no acronym - DIRECTV can call it whatever they want ... they just need to do it!


I am in 100% agreement. I can think of absolutely no reason to not have this ability. If you pause the live buffer and leave it paused until the end of the 90 minute buffer, then let it unpause automatically. Otherwise, it stays on that channel, on that buffer, paused, until the user unpauses it. If should go so far as to "lock" it in, so that if you try to change channels or record something that would require that tuner to do so, you would get a warning message that you need to un-pause the buffer first.

Carl


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree this needs to be done.

But to be honest, I find that this "flaw" makes it much easier to catch up to live TV than using the gawd awful press, hold, pray method to jump forward.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

Rugged said:


> I agree this needs to be done.
> 
> But to be honest, I find that this "flaw" makes it much easier to catch up to live TV than using the gawd awful press, hold, pray method to jump forward.


True...... That is another feature. Why can't we have a 1 button solution to go to either the BEGINING of a recording/live buffer and 1 button to go to the END of the recording/live buffer (ie. Live).


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I wish I had thought to add a poll when I created the thread. Any ideas what the poll questions should be? If we come up with the questions, maybe a moderator would be good enough to add the poll ...


----------



## killi (Jun 26, 2007)

ran into a reason i could have used this just yesterday. 

I was watching again Fight Club via live buffer. wanted to skip a portion but it was live. couldnt record it because it ended at 7:05, and at 7:00 i had two recordings scheduled. (doubly annoying since the last 5 minutes are always credits and fluff until the nxt program.) I went into the playlist and watched a 15 minute show, and came back and had to rewind it back to where i left off. Not terribly life altering i know, but slightly annoying nonetheless.


----------



## wagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay, I like this idea...but i would not be 'satisfied' with it as a solution. I would be 'pacified' with it as placeholder until the real solution (DLB) is reached.

Another idea that needs to get off its duff is to get all the DVR boxes in the house to share media. That way, those with multiple boxes, can use record without a big fear of space restrictions. I know this doesn't truly help the DLB crowd (myself included), but if we got both of these solutions, then that might be a fair trade-off with DLBs.

wagman


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

Great idea. D*, please implement it.


----------



## kmill14 (Jun 12, 2007)

I am going to take a stab at why it isn't implemented, and I bet it has to do with how DTV set up its DVR so that they did not need to pay Tivo liscensing fees for its Time-Warp patent. 

Considering how great the desire is to have some sort of functionality everyone is describing, and that they are not doing it tells me this is the reason.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

I think that SLBPP is a great idea! 

It would be a great first-step to implementing that 'other thing' we crave so bad too...IMHO of course.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

wagman said:


> Okay, I like this idea...but i would not be 'satisfied' with it as a solution. I would be 'pacified' with it as placeholder until the real solution (DLB) is reached.


Which is why I prefaced this thread with the notion that we shouldn't put the cart before the horse ... IMHO, there's no way DLB can be implemented without first having a fully functional single live buffer.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I agree that this is a great idea and should be the first step, at least to placate the DLB zealots. 

I had something similar in mind in this thread concerning switching between tuners.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103310


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> I agree that this is a great idea and should be the first step, at least to placate the DLB zealots.
> 
> I had something similar in mind in this thread concerning switching between tuners.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103310


Yup. This is not a new idea, it's also been discussed in other threads, including the main DLB thread, where it is currently "buried". As *Drew *mentioned in post #1, he's trying to shine a spotlight this request, in the hope that D* will take greater notice of it.

For those who haven't yet voted for "*Remember if the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when using PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK*", please do so here.

Let's see if we can't move it up to #1 on the list! /steve


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Any way you could make that vote be part of this site? I'd really hate to have to register in yet another site.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Any way you could make that vote be part of this site? I'd really hate to have to register in yet another site.


Registration is a piece of cake, I promise.  *Doug Brott* streamlined it so it will take you all of 30 seconds to register (sizethis.com is his site, BTW, so you know it's trustworthy!). You can use the same UID and PW as you use here. /steve


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The problem is that I'm registered in so many places already. 

Okay, I will.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> The problem is that I'm registered in so many places already.
> 
> Okay, I will.


Good man! You're not alone, don't worry. 430 other voters have registered as well. /steve


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Awesome idea that would also combat a whole other issue that's been bandied about - the PIG. With the retained paused buffer, you could exit out of the program in your playlist without the dreaded, "Oh no I've seen the score now!" problem.


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

+1


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Steve said:


> Good man! You're not alone, don't worry. 430 other voters have registered as well. /steve


I did! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Awesome idea that would also combat a whole other issue that's been bandied about - the PIG. With the retained paused buffer, you could exit out of the program in your playlist without the dreaded, "Oh no I've seen the score now!" problem.


Excellent point. This could go a long way to meeting multiple long-term user requests ...


----------



## M3Rocket (Sep 20, 2007)

This is a great idea--a separate tracking thread for SLB pause point. This is the last bit of really annoying HR20 shortcomings (DLB notwitstanding). I would accept this as a good solution even if DLB will never be implemented.


----------



## ronrico51 (Feb 13, 2007)

When I made the switch from Dtivo to HR20, I thought I was doing something wrong. When I paused live buffer, came back to it later, it was no longer paused. I was totally confounded to learn that this is "how it is". I kept trying to figure out how to switch between the live buffers. Then I learned there is only one, and this is "how it is". All the decent qualities of the HR20 are more than offset by these major shortcomings. When my commitment is up I will give the competition a serious look. I probably would remain satisfied with D* if these were fixed. As others have said, the Single Live Buffer Pause Point (no acronyms allowed) is one of the most basic functions of a DVR. I think perhaps D* simply can't implement it with their current software capabilities. What other reason could there be?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ronrico51 said:


> When I made the switch from Dtivo to HR20, I thought I was doing something wrong. When I paused live buffer, came back to it later, it was no longer paused. I was totally confounded to learn that this is "how it is". I kept trying to figure out how to switch between the live buffers. Then I learned there is only one, and this is "how it is". All the decent qualities of the HR20 are more than offset by these major shortcomings. When my commitment is up I will give the competition a serious look. I probably would remain satisfied with D* if these were fixed. As others have said, the Single Live Buffer Pause Point (no acronyms allowed) is one of the most basic functions of a DVR. I think perhaps D* simply can't implement it with their current software capabilities. What other reason could there be?


I've been thinking about what it WOULD take to save the pause point, so here I am being an armchair programmer:

1) IS_PAUSED: A variable to store whether the buffer is paused

2) IS_WATCHING_RECORDING: A variable to store whether the user is watching live TV or playback from the playlist

3) PAUSE_TIMER: A time that holds the length of time that the buffer is paused

4) PAUSE_POSITION: A variable that stores the time/location where the user paused the buffer

Now you need some logic or what happens while a user is watching playback from the play list and what happens when they exit back to live TV:


```
[B]WHILE[/B] IS_WATCHING_RECORDING
[B]DO[/B]
   [B]IF[/B] IS_PAUSED [B]THEN[/B] INCREMENT(PAUSE_TIMER)  [B]END IF[/B]
[B]DONE[/B]

DISPLAY_LIVE_BUFFER

[B]IF[/B] (PAUSE_TIMER < 90)
[B]THEN
[/B]   LOCATE_PAUSE_POSITION_TO(PAUSE_POSITION)
[B]ELSE[/B]
   LOCATE_PAUSE_POSITION_TO(LIVE)
[B]END IF[/B]
```
Well it seems pretty simple here, but I'm sure there is much more to it than this.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

PlanetBill said:


> Just get SLB working, if SLB worked properly, then the pause thing would too.
> SLB would save a lot of fustration, in fact, it is really the only thing that gets under my skin with the HR20.
> 
> unless you're recording 2 things at once, this should work!


Ditto, it is my greatest displeasure to date. How aggravating to return to find nothing saved.:nono:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> There are a lot of people here who want DLB - Dual Live Buffers, but that's not what this thread is about. I personally think asking for DLB is asking to put the cart before the horse, because before DIRECTV can deliver DLB, DIRECTV needs to get SLBPP working first.
> 
> snip
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I think if we has a working *SLB* that holding a pause point would make the HR20 nearly complete(I won't go there...). Beside that which won't mention, the pause point is my last pet peeve.

I'm really supprised it doesn't do it now. The ability to manipulate the buffer is what makes the difference between a reciever and a DVR.

However, I have a BIG problem with the *SLB* not working 100% of the time. What good is the pause point if the buffer clears.

Now for the shameless plug for my own thread about the buffer clearing when it should. If you have ever had the buffer dissapear after watching something from your playlist go here to talk about it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=102019

*SLB* must be error free. It must hold the pause point for 90 minutes if I what it to.

Mike


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I would be okay with setting up the DLB the "trick" way we can do it now... by setting up a recording on one channel, Ch. A and then moving to the other channel, Ch. B. manually. The problem is what you're talking about... You would assume PAUSING Ch. A (Recording) would hold where it's at when you return to it from Ch. B and act as a "recording" instead of having to go into the PLAYLIST and start from there. It's almost like they need to take the whole set of "directions" for PLAYING a program and just put it right after a user hits PAUSE. I'm starting to confuse myself now so sorry! 

If we manually push record on a channel we would be creating the buffer on our own. DIRECTV/HR20 would not be responsible - which, you would hope, would not interfere with any patents or legal problems, if that were the case.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a reminder: If you want to see SLB with a saved Pause Point, vote in the HR20 Wish List Survey!

Click here for HR20 Wish List Survey, and vote your wishes!

*Remember if the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when using PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Well in light of the clear announcement that dlb is NOT in our near feature, as i said before this is a* MUST*


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Where's the love people? We need SLB with a saved pause point!!!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

If they can't figure out how to pause the live buffer, they will never be able to do DLB.

Think about it. This is step one.

- Craig


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Come on folks! Add your voices! Let's get DIRECTV to save the pause point in the live buffer when you play something from your playlist!

Think about one huge benefit:

You would be able to pause a ballgame, the news, whatever it is you're watching on live TV, go to your playlist and watch something else, and then hit PREV to return to LIVE TV right where you paused it ...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree Drew. I hope this is one of the next things if not the next big thing to be added. 

This would be a big plus to the HR20 for me. 

A lot of times I am watching ESPNEWS and I am waiting to see something that will be coming up in a little while so I will watch something that is already recorded while waiting. But when I finish watching the recording I have to rewind to get back to what I wanted to see. If I could just pause it that would be nice.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> I agree Drew. I hope this is one of the next things if not the next big thing to be added.
> 
> This would be a big plus to the HR20 for me.
> 
> A lot of times I am watching ESPNEWS and I am waiting to see something that will be coming up in a little while so I will watch something that is already recorded while waiting. But when I finish watching the recording I have to rewind to get back to what I wanted to see. If I could just pause it that would be nice.


Absolutely ... This would also be a huge benefit to new DVR+ users, because it just seems natural that when you pause something ... it should stay paused!


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Absolutely ... This would also be a huge benefit to new DVR+ users, because it just seems natural that when you pause something ... it should stay paused!


+1

I really would love this to work...I'm just surprised more people haven't weighed in with their support.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Acronym, no acronym - DIRECTV can call it whatever they want ... they just need to do it!


agree with Drew 100%...can't imagine what
the engineers are/were thinking..


----------



## azmikew (Aug 10, 2007)

Being new to the HR20 I'm surprised that you can't pause and return without losing your position. I'd love this feature.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

azmikew said:


> Being new to the HR20 I'm surprised that you can't pause and return without losing your position. I'd love this feature.


If you'd love it and haven't yet voted for it on the Wish List, you can do so here. 

*"Remember if the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when using PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK."

*/steve


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

Steve said:


> If you'd love it and haven't yet voted for it on the Wish List, you can do so here.
> 
> *"Remember if the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when using PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK."
> 
> */steve


thanks....done


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I will go for SLBPPt but I do consider this the poor man's DLB.
SLBPP would be better than what we have right now.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Absolutely ... This would also be a huge benefit to new DVR+ users, because it just seems natural that when you pause something ... it should stay paused!


You would think that it should of been that way when it went out the door......  .. but it also should of had DLB just like every OTHER DVR out there.


----------



## milesy20 (Aug 26, 2007)

Bump.

My wife and I both find this feature to be the most annoyingly obvious omission to the HR's feature set.

Why tout the 90 minute live buffer if you can only use it to rewind the current program or watch a paused screen???

IMHO, this incorrectly implemented feature dramatically degrades the functionality and convenience of the device.

Please give us some proper Single Live Buffer Pause Point performance!


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

This is VERY irritating and shouldn't be such a big hassle to fix IMHO...let's go D*!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## ExCavTanker (Apr 22, 2007)

This is THE numero uno thing my wife and I would like fixed, actually we want to be able to do it for both tuners, but we'll settle for one for now.

I remember when we got our first HR20 not too many months ago and I thought I was obviously doing something wrong because after I paused a channel, went to another channel then back the show was no longer paused, needless to say when I read on here that it won't work we were pretty disappointed. Logically, when one pushes the pause button it should stay that way until changed by the operator, please get this fixed!


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

This morning I had the full 90 min SportsCenter in the buffer... I was going to watch it AFTER I finished watching the Nextel Cup race from Atlanta, so I paused the buffer before playing the recording.

Finished watching the recording, HR20 went back to Now Playing List, no buffer. ARGH!! I lose buffers all the time, but usually when I pause before playing back a recording it retains it! So then I had to set SportsCenter to record later this morning after I'd gone to work. Hopefully I have enough room to record it and the other shows today before I get home.

THIS IS THE SINGLE BIGGEST ANNOYANCE I HAVE WITH THIS MACHINE. Please, D*, give us a smarter buffer! Don't listen to these non-sports watching snobs who never watch live TV because there is never any urgency for them. WE NEED DLB, and if we can't have that, then at least throw us this bone of a working single buffer.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

lost my live buffer to sny while watching the today show also...I have stated repeatedly i could live w/o DLB if they get the slb working!!!!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

They need to add two features and we would have a DLB workaround:

PREV needs to work as described all of the time even going between recordings.

PAUSE needs to work all of the time as the manual states even when pausing the live buffer, watching a recording and returning to live buffer, it needs to be where you left off.

Once these two features work as the manual describes then DBL is just a macro.

- Craig


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Come on folks! Add your voices! Let's get DIRECTV to save the pause point in the live buffer when you play something from your playlist!
> 
> Think about one huge benefit:
> 
> You would be able to pause a ballgame, the news, whatever it is you're watching on live TV, go to your playlist and watch something else, and then hit PREV to return to LIVE TV right where you paused it ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't this be almost a solution to DLB ? In other words there is a TIP & Trick about recording two programs and flipping back-n-forth. With this you could record the first game........let it run say 30 minutes, start watching the second LIVE and PAUSE....flip to recorded game...watch awhile....PAUSE...flip back to LIVE PAUSED buffer., etc.

All this seems too simple and such a base function for the DVR that D* has to be aware and there is some issue beyond hardware/software in why they are ignoring....like Tivo patents as stated ?

So, YES....I would love this feature. :joy:
I think someone stated but the two caveats would need to be that if the tuner with the paused LIVE buffer had some action applied to it (other than PLAY) where it needed to change (eg. channel change while you are in Guide) a OSD message to user to proceed or not. Also, as 90 minutes expires on the buffer pause it should *slip* minute by minute...not jump to end.....thus always having 90 minutes max of possible pause retention.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't this be almost a solution to DLB ?


Yup - as Craig posted above, if PAUSE position is remembered at ALL times, then DLB is just a macro away ... and although it won't be "true" DLB, it will go a lonng way towards making a lot of people happy.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd like to have a poll added to this thread. Can someone give me some suggestions on what to ask?

Here's one thought ...

*How important to you is having the single-live-buffer PAUSE position remembered at all times, even during playback?*

1. Very important - DIRECTV needs to fix this immediately
2. Somewhat important - There are more pressing matters to be fixed
3. Not important at all - I don't need it

---

Any other ideas?


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

rebaztec said:


> Hmmm...sounds like common sense to me.


Absolutely! 

And really... how hard could it be to make it work that way?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'd like to have a poll added to this thread. Can someone give me some suggestions on what to ask?
> 
> Here's one thought ...
> 
> ...


Just add the words in red and repost it as a new thread with a poll!

Go! Go! Go!

- Craig


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Please visit the new thread for fixing the SLB pause point, now with a poll!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107194

Let DIRECTV know how you feel - it's worked before for single-press guide access, and for removing FFW correction from FF1 mode, so why not SLB?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

FYI - The above was my 3,000th post, and I didn't even realize it! At least it was on a topic I care quite a bit about .... and not a simple "bump" like I've been posting on some other threads recently! :lol:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats on 3k Drew


----------

